# Looking for the Washing Powder Nirma mp3 ringtone



## sushantvirdi (Jan 17, 2008)

If anyone has the Washing powder Nirma ringtone in mp3 format pls post it here.

Thanks.


----------



## amanjagga (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey i am sseing that my ringtone is getting famous

Can i ask from which city u r? and y u want this ringtone?



sushantvirdi said:


> If anyone has the Washing powder Nirma ringtone in mp3 format pls post it here.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## msnways2 (Jan 17, 2008)

hi

1) i too need nirma mp3 tune. 
2) i also need 1972 doordarshan morning 7am beginning mp3 tune.
3) also interested in malgudi days song mp3 tune

Requesting you all to post them here or give me link, if you've.

Thanks


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 17, 2008)

i m frm shimla. i heard it in someones mobile and liked it.

pls upload it.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^the best ringtone i heard is the sound of water drops falling to ground  too cool!shud hear to admire it!first u feel some tap is leaking


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 17, 2008)

^^^^^^^
praka.. samsung's kya? Can u upload it a mp3 or some other compatible format?

And... what's spl in that "Washing powder Nirma" song?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 17, 2008)

wahing powder nirma detergent tikiya nirma ,NIRMA!!
is this the song u r looking 4??
whats so special in this??


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 17, 2008)

ya i want that song.

pls. upload it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 17, 2008)

^^
but y do u need that song??


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 17, 2008)

just for fun.

if u have it them upload it.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 17, 2008)

wanna sell nirma? but must say that it was a legendary jingle.

aleque padamse ad wasn't it?
bhai sahab ache cheez or saste cheeze main phark hota hai....


----------



## anispace (Jan 18, 2008)

look what i found on good ol youtube.... the crappiest metal cover ever ... lmao... 


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bREzMZoexa4


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 18, 2008)

Dude can we post Ringtones here ? Well can anyone of you give me a link for a post which has ringtones uploaded here on this site. Any thread?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 18, 2008)

sushantvirdi said:


> If anyone has the Washing powder Nirma ringtone in mp3 format pls post it here.
> 
> Thanks.


yeh kya maaang raha hai bhai?galat shop pe aaye ho.Yahan sabun washing powder nahi milta.
oh song chaiye?yeh wala

washing powder nirma blah blah blah teri maa?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2008)

here guys 


Washing Powder Nirma mp3 Ringtone


Malgudi Days Mp3 Ringtone


Hello Hello (cool Ringtone)


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13549&page=9&highlight=ringtone


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 18, 2008)

so wats ur problem gaurav if we want that ringtone.just edit that post before i say smthing abt ur mom.

thankS rockstar for the ringtone.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ welcome  yaar woh "Hello Hello" ringtone bhi check karo bada mast hai 
and rahi baat gaurav ki woh majak kar raha hoga.. just chill 
gaurav ko ane to do main use dekhta hoon


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, i checked that one too..looks cool...

Thanks for ur work....

I m not angry with gaurav


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 18, 2008)

sushantvirdi said:


> so wats ur problem gaurav if we want that ringtone.just edit that post before i say smthing abt ur mom.
> 
> thankS rockstar for the ringtone.


abey ghantu tere baare mein kuch nahi bola  ad ke baare mein bola hai tere ko kyu mirchi lag rahi hai?


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 19, 2008)

abe tabe bolte huye sharm nahi aati.
Agar tumhare pass koi javab nahi hai to answer dene ki koi jarorat nahi.
And anyone can find nirma powder ringtone on this link:
*www.mainduck.com/mainduck-product/videos-details.php?prod_id=NDA=&cat_id=MTU=


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^ woh link mein Ringtone ka naam "Chalu Driver Sharma" hai 
A classic Nirma powder ad spoofed: "Washing Powder Nirma..."

and yaha pe Ringtone ki link paste mat karo.. 
ringtone ke liye alag sa thread hai 

>> Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games <<<
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13549&page=9&highlight=ringtone


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 19, 2008)

These are some gud sound colletion. They are funny
*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e93a1282824ccf874012e8015643d9c8e3529c7951b004d8


----------

